# Huawei Mate 20 Pro



## aliovalio (Nov 2, 2018)

Hello !
I'm thinking to buy Huawei Mate 20 Pro. Maybe somebody has this phone. Any opinions? 

Thanks !


----------



## E-Bear (Nov 2, 2018)

You can look through this website which is really good in my opinion  https://www.gsmarena.com


----------



## JovHinner123 (Nov 4, 2018)

I don't have it yet but heard a lot of good things about it. A winner feature for me is the 6.39in  OLED panel which is HUUUGE


----------



## IceScreamer (Nov 4, 2018)

I can only say the camera, to my untrained eye, looks amazing, especially night photos. My cousin got it and he's really happy with it.


----------



## 27MaD (Nov 4, 2018)

https://www.gsmarena.com/huawei_mate_20_pro-reviews-9343.php


----------



## JovHinner123 (Nov 19, 2018)

IceScreamer said:


> I can only say the camera, to my untrained eye, looks amazing, especially night photos. My cousin got it and he's really happy with it.



Same. My sister got it and the photos were real good.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 19, 2018)

I cannot even begin to share my hatred and utter disdain at Huawei for switching from MicroSD cards to proprietary 'Nano Memory' cards. 

I have a Mate 9 with a 256gb memory card installed. I dont want to *BUY* a new memory card that would cost me another £70-90 just so migrate over and carry on without any issues.

For me to carry on using my regular memory card Id need to buy their cut down LITE versions.

They should of just forced people to buy a proprietary charger as well while they were at it.... Suddenly buying one of their £800-900 flagship handsets isnt enough and they want more money.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Nov 20, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I cannot even begin to share my hatred and utter disdain at Huawei for switching from MicroSD cards to proprietary 'Nano Memory' cards.
> 
> I have a Mate 9 with a 256gb memory card installed. I dont want to *BUY* a new memory card that would cost me another £70-90 just so migrate over and carry on without any issues.
> 
> ...



Oh dang, I wasn't aware of the nano memory cards. I'd expect it from Apple, but not from Huawei. That's pretty disappointing.


----------

